# Handgun with miniature rifle rounds?



## david21186 (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently heard of a military handgun that is now for sale to the public that uses mini rifle rounds, im not sure if it was m16 or what.... Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

What do you mean, mini-rifle rounds? The FN 5-7 shoots the same round as the PS-90. Bushmaster makes a couple pistols that are essentially shortened AR-15's without a buttstock that shoot the .223. Are these what you're referring to?

http://www.impactguns.com/store/media/bm_AZC15P97S.jpg


----------



## david21186 (Oct 10, 2007)

No its a actual handgun that shoots mini rifle ammo….


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Must be the Five Seven by FN - as mentioned above - it uses the same ammo as the PS90/P90


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OR- http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/plr16.html


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Must be the FN 5.7x28 unless he means Rugers .30 Carbine, or one of the single-shot hunting pistols ie. H-S Precision, Thompson Center, or Weatherby.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe you're thinking of the FN FiveseveN. Here's the wikipedia link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_Five-seven
I hope this helps.


----------



## david21186 (Oct 10, 2007)

Its the FN Five-seven thanks alot for the help guys... It couldnt have been as big as the other guns you other guys posted... A body guard i kno was carrying that concealed thats how i heard about it. Thanks

PS: holy sh*t that thing cost $2600

http://www.impactguns.com/store/fn_fiveseven.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No its not. That pic in the link about is the earlier version of the Five Seven - the "IOM" - It has some collectability. But, it also has a heavier trigger.

The current version is the USG - I just got one 2-3 months ago for $779 from Buds. He's charging a bit more now (I think $50 more) because they sold out of old stock and had to order some new ones). Typically at stores, U can find them from $875-$1000

If you want to know more about them, go here: www.fnforum.net

Here is mine:


----------

